# Saulot's Beastmen - The Warherd of Saaloth Bonetongue



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys!

It's been a while since I last posted on HO, and I'm back with a new army! This is the project log of my WFB Beastmen army:

*The Warherd of Saaloth Bonetongue*

I started this army as the first End of Times book was released, so this was conceived as an 8th ed army. I have decided, after trying really (REALLY) hard to like Age of Sigmar, to keep at it and build it under 8th ed. My local playgroup has enough 8th ed players that I can game with so I'm happy.  

I took inspiration from the Beastmen army book cover and chose my color scheme based on the illustration. It further (d)evolved into a paler skin tone and deep blue fur, which I though would make for a nice subtle Slaaneshi theme. 

I've managed to finish my initial target of 1,000pts. last year, but I have yet to paint the remaining minis to bring me to 2,000pts. and beyond. I have also yet to paint the crude symbols on the banners, which I plan to do at the same time once I acquire and paint the BSB. 


Pictures:


SAALOTH BONETONGUE





















LAKAV SHADOWPELT






















THE WARHERD GATHERS











Cheers!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Unit pics:

_The scouts arrive..._


UNGOR RAIDERS


----------



## Nostalgic (Feb 15, 2016)

Great looking army, your painting skills are fantastic!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm yes its quite a nice scheme well done. Though it appear you have not boarded the AOS train yet?

Or your playing 8th still or one of the many clones.


----------

